

CDN over MongoDb GridFs with on the fly crop and resize for images - olebedev
https://github.com/olebedev/cdn

======
olebedev
Features: on the fly crop and resize for image/png and image/jpeg mimetypes
cache strategy, based on HTTP Last-Modified header additional metadata for
each file & aggregated statistic for it forced HTTP Content-Disposition header
with the file name, for download links(only if flag is specified, see below)
buckets(MongoDB collections) as separation level file listings for buckets,
queried by metadata or without

